# Aquarium safe glue for wood?



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

You could just use aquarium safe silicone.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Hot melt glue from a glue gun would work, or epoxy. Almost any waterproof glue, once cured is safe in the aquarium.


----------



## essabee (Oct 7, 2006)

^ absolutely. From my own experience I would ask you to use a pin / headless-screw (preferably stainless steel but if you are careful to completely encase it any steel) to re-enforce the joint. Make holes on either side of the point of contact, fill the holes with hot glue/epoxy-putty, sink the pin/screw in the holes, this stops the joint from breaking apart.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

the drift wood i'm attaching these is way to small to use any kind of screws or pin, but hopefully it wont need that much reinforcement, and hot glue should work perfectly, thanks.


----------



## sadistic-otaku (Feb 2, 2008)

I've used cyanoacrylate hobby glue. They're popular for gluing coral frags together in saltwater aquariums. It's kind of like super glue, only you can put it in water immediately.


----------

